# Camera/Wifi Driver Closed Source



## Feierprinz (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

the drivers are closed Source. Is this possibility to link the drivers to make available (WebOS-Source?) and instructions for self assembly?

thanks Swen


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

